# Gentech anavar



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Is Gentech anavar 60x50mg gtg?

Anyone tried it?


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm on it now. 100mg a day. Used it before last year and it was good. Only been back on it a week and it seems to be ok!


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

memee said:


> I'm on it now. 100mg a day. Used it before last year and it was good. Only been back on it a week and it seems to be ok!


 how soon did it start kicking in for you?

I started yesterday at 50mg


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

irwellfalls said:


> how soon did it start kicking in for you?
> 
> I started yesterday at 50mg


 After about a week you'll notice it kicking in. up it to 100mg. 50mg ain't enough. You'll find after a about 4-6 weeks the pumps will be insane, especially if u deadlift or squat. Back pumps can stop u training. I find taurine helps hugely in reducing the pump pain.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

memee said:


> I'm on it now. 100mg a day. Used it before last year and it was good. Only been back on it a week and it seems to be ok!


 i guess that if u need 100mg it's way underdosed like all UGls.

I ll have 1 bottle , so it will last 30 days at 100mg.


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

I wouldn't say its that underdosed. But its defo better than most other ugl's. I run double your dose to obviously gain more, just like with every other gear. I'm using it as sort of a kickstart before i add test in this week. I'll prob cut the var down later.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

memee said:


> After about a week you'll notice it kicking in. up it to 100mg. 50mg ain't enough. You'll find after a about 4-6 weeks the pumps will be insane, especially if u deadlift or squat. Back pumps can stop u training. I find taurine helps hugely in reducing the pump pain.


 If 50mg isnt enough then its serverly underdosed.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> If 50mg isnt enough then its serverly underdosed.


 that's what i'm saying , real anavar at 50mg is largely enough for a -200lbs guy.

All UGL sell their anavar in 50 or 10mg tabs , both of them are largely underdosed , some more then others.

Dhacks was underdosed but at least there was some anavar in , some other only have winstrol.


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

Baka said:


> that's what i'm saying , real anavar at 50mg is largely enough for a -200lbs guy.
> 
> All UGL sell their anavar in 50 or 10mg tabs , both of them are largely underdosed , some more then others.
> 
> Dhacks was underdosed but at least there was some anavar in , some other only have winstrol.


 Ok so what if its underdosed or not.......you take as much as you need then. If you think there is 30mg in a 50mg tab.....then take 2.......and you will have a total of 60mg in ur system....which like u said is enough for a 200lb guy.

I've used it and its good. A better way would be to buy a premium ugl labs var 10mg per tab and spend a fortune hitting 50-70mg a day, which you obviously aint gonna do. So get on with it


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

memee said:


> Ok so what if its underdosed or not.......you take as much as you need then. If you think there is 30mg in a 50mg tab.....then take 2.......and you will have a total of 60mg in ur system....which like u said is enough for a 200lb guy.
> 
> I've used it and its good. A better way would be to buy a premium ugl labs var 10mg per tab and spend a fortune hitting 50-70mg a day, which you obviously aint gonna do. So get on with it


 I'll use it , but sometimes there s winstrol in it and that sucks


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

Baka said:


> I'll use it , but sometimes there s winstrol in it and that sucks


 Have u seen the site? check it out and you'll see their comments about that. Doesn't mean to say they're telling the truth but u can get private tests done on them to confirm. Will help us all to gain trust in their products if u did! lol

It says this: *PLEASE NOTE - WE BELIEVE OUR ANAVAR 50MG ARE THE HIGHEST DOSE ANAVAR TABLETS IN THE ENTIRE BRITISH UGL MARKET AT APPROX 46-47MG TRUE DOSE. Unfortunately being one of the most expensive chemicals to produce, our competitor's 50mg tablets are often 25mg max and cut with other cheaper compounds such as Winstrol..which we will never do!*


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

memee said:


> Have u seen the site? check it out and you'll see their comments about that. Doesn't mean to say they're telling the truth but u can get private tests done on them to confirm. Will help us all to gain trust in their products if u did! lol
> 
> It says this: *PLEASE NOTE - WE BELIEVE OUR ANAVAR 50MG ARE THE HIGHEST DOSE ANAVAR TABLETS IN THE ENTIRE BRITISH UGL MARKET AT APPROX 46-47MG TRUE DOSE. Unfortunately being one of the most expensive chemicals to produce, our competitor's 50mg tablets are often 25mg max and cut with other cheaper compounds such as Winstrol..which we will never do!*


 well , if it's real then it's real cheap .

I'll try it in a week , will only have 60 tabs tho , so i will use 1 / day if it's really 45-47 mg it's enough.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Where's the test to prove it's 47 % anavar ? Otherwise they could of tested all their products.

Though I am a big fan just that confuses me !!


----------



## growing (Jan 20, 2016)

HammerHarris said:


> Where's the test to prove it's 47 % anavar ? Otherwise they could of tested all their products.
> 
> Though I am a big fan just that confuses me !!


 I contacted mr G about this

he sent me a maths equation, i passed that to my missus whos an ace at maths, and she said

"for him to divide the kilo like that and add that much filler and that much colour to come out with a tablet that size, minus the wastage every pill press causes, his anavar must be dosed 43/45mg"

shes abit of a dork, i emailed back saying the maths adds up, saying that i havent tried the anavar as my gear budget is small, bit again, would love to see a test to see if Mr G has made maths up or is talking the truth !


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Cheers buddy no reason for me to question them as so far they been spot on frI'm accutane, sleeping tabs , rip etc


----------



## growing (Jan 20, 2016)

HammerHarris said:


> Cheers buddy no reason for me to question them as so far they been spot on frI'm accutane, sleeping tabs , rip etc


 I use pharma zops, but i see he makes them aswl, if only he made diazes  lol

If i get some spare cash i may run the var but i always think spend it on test as thats more likely to be consistent lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> Cheers buddy no reason for me to question them as so far they been spot on frI'm *accutane*, sleeping tabs , rip etc


 so you'd say their accutane is legit then?


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

The accutane is on par with the old hacks . It def worked for me


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> The accutane is on par with the old hacks . It def worked for me


 thanks buddy, never used it before going to give it a go.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

By all means bud let us know how it goes or what you think off it. Touch wood I won't need again for a while !!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> By all means bud let us know how it goes or what you think off it. Touch wood I won't need again for a while !!


 how long and what dosage ?


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Mine wasn't too bad but I took 40 mg per day mainly to keep it at bay . Everyone's different but I do find a smsll dosage does reduce / calm them down (* I say that and I've a massive 1 on back of my head !!!!)


----------



## growing (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone used the latest var? Thinking to get a tub or two if te consensus is good !


----------

